
IE10 on Windows 7 available in November - shdon
https://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2012/10/17/ie10-on-windows-7-available-in-november.aspx
======
MatthewPhillips
IE10 is really good. Not "good, for IE" good. Just good good. The article
about how they increased JS speed is particularly interesting:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2012/06/13/advances-in-
ja...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2012/06/13/advances-in-javascript-
performance-in-ie10-and-windows-8.aspx)

What worries me is that IE11 won't be out for another year, or longer, which
won't be good enough.

~~~
baddox
> _IE10 is really good._

I feel like people have been saying that for every upcoming version if IE
after IE6. It's kind of like how every new version of Android promises that
they've "solved" smooth scrolling. I'll believe it when I see it.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
IE10 has Grid Layout, a major change-the-way-you-develop type of feature,
which no other browser has.

IE10 has IndexedDB, another major feature for apps, which only Firefox has the
correct implementation of.

Among other things, IE10 is not really behind any other browser except with
regard to WebGL which is very unfortunate. Of course, IE10 is really good
today, but might just be "good" a year from now, which its still the most
recent IE version.

~~~
Silhouette
_IE10 has Grid Layout, a major change-the-way-you-develop type of feature,
which no other browser has._

This is the problem with web development today. Until a feature is
standardised enough that all of the major browsers support it or have a viable
alternative available, none of these shiny new toys is really a change-the-
way-you-develop type of feature for most people. In particular, no-one doing
real work can use them unless they are lucky enough to be able to dictate
which browser their customers/clients/colleagues should use.

Still, certain browser vendors persist in releasing a new version every five
minutes with yet another pre-beta-quality add-in that no-one except a handful
of Internet-famous web designers writing blog posts is going to care about.
The IE team release less often, which personally I think is actually a very
good thing in terms of stability and building real web sites/apps, but it
doesn't make their exclusive features worth any more.

------
alpb
I have recently joined Microsoft and on my work PC I am happily using IE 10
for a while (evenings, I am a Safari OS X and Chrome user). It just works
great, does not over consume memory and resources, provides a seamless
experience as good as competitors. frankly, lack of plugins issue still
exists, though. IE is no longer a pain in the ass for developers. My blog
(html5, responsive CSS) works just fine on IE.

Disclosure: these are not my employer's opinions, only mine.

------
mmuro
This is good, I guess?

I have never understood (even when I was a Windows user) why they locked most
of their browser upgrades to the OS. This is perhaps the greatest reason why
their market share falls every year.

~~~
smhinsey
It's usually because it's tied to some sort of OS-level new feature. In the
case of IE10, it's the rendering engine for (some kinds of) Metro style apps.
If you're providing infrastructure for some new features, it's easy to rely on
other new infrastructure, and pretty soon you can only run on the new OS. It
probably was a serious effort to back-port it like this, although it's also
possible IE10 represents a new model that changes things.

------
mtgx
Just for Windows 7? So now they are giving up on supporting Vista, too? Going
by this trend, IE11 will only support Windows 8. Meanwhile, Chrome and Firefox
support all Windows versions up to XP.

~~~
jetti
Seeing as mainstream support for Vista ended in April of 2012, I don't see
this as a big shock.

~~~
richbradshaw
Also, Vista usage is already hovering at around 10-12% of all users, so as
Windows 8 is released we should see that number decrease gradually.

~~~
zmonkeyz
Vista user here. I'm pretty much waiting on 8 so i can upgrade.

------
mratzloff
Nice, I'll be upgrading my VM. IE 10 lets you switch between IE 5, 7, 8, 9,
and 10 modes. Interesting that 6 isn't in there. IT 9's compatibility modes
are super useful for testing.

~~~
hdragomir
Careful, you'll be updating your VM to a preview.

Might want to wait on that a bit.

~~~
ComputerGuru
That's the beauty of virtual machines. You take a snapshot, you experiment to
your heart's content. You don't like where you are, one click and 3 seconds
later, you're back to where you started with absolutely zero data loss.

~~~
evandena
Zero data loss? All the data generated post snapshot will be gone.

~~~
mratzloff
Right, but for a test VM (my case), that doesn't matter.

------
melling
Are they going to continue with the silent updates for consumers? In 6 months,
IE9 should be in the low single digits and IE10 should be the most widely used
IE browser.

~~~
notatoad
Since when do they do silent updates? I heard they were pushing out IE as a
recommended update via windows update, but don't you still have to click
through the massive IE installer to actually perform the upgrade?

~~~
richbradshaw
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16214912> apparently from Jan 2012.

------
leeoniya
the comments over there pretty much sum up my general sentiment since they
went silent about IE10 on win7. every one of their blog posts has comments
asking wtf.

